# MOD WORK WANTED: Insight Tech Gear M3 & M6 LED Upgrade



## badkarmaiii (Jul 23, 2011)

Just ordered one of these 125 lumen upgrades for my M6 but want more lumens, of course!
Who can get this thing to put out some real light?

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## badkarmaiii (Jul 25, 2011)

Really, no one is interested?
If anyone knows whom I should contact directly, then please speak up.

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## Curt R (Jul 25, 2011)

If you have an LED conversion that outputs 125 Lumens,
that is likely the most you can expect from that light as 
they were designed for incandescent lamps that throw
the generated heat out the front of the window. Normally
it is very hard to get more power with an LED when the light 
has not been designed for an LED. It is a matter of thermal
heat path from the LED to the outside of the light. A light 
designed for an LED in that size range with two CR123A
batteries can do 600 Lumens with a Cree XML LED. But
not a conversion.

Curt


----------



## badkarmaiii (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks, Curt. As is the norm with weapon-mounted lights, this would be used in few-second bursts so I'm not too concerned about heat-sinking. For those few seconds of use, more output would be advantageous...

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## Curt R (Jul 26, 2011)

We make the NP600 using the Cree XML driven at 2.4 Amps, however it
is a complete light and not a drop in. We do not sell electronics and I 
have no idea at this time if our head could be retrofitted to the M3/M6.
It is potted and sealed in epoxy, the head diameter is 1.24 inches and 
the thread is 0.800-32 UN 2A.

We are not a proponent of weapon mounted lights for pistols. As too
many incidental shootings have occurred. Also we prefer the FBI stance
that moves you as a target away from the light source using an 
independent light.

Curt


----------



## badkarmaiii (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you, Curt, for the well-considered responses.
In all the years that I've been using a weapon-mounted light, it's been activated for no longer than many seconds at a time. I don't think heat build up would be a problem, at least for me and how I use them. A brighter LED with the necessary driver installed in that conversion unit could be just the ticket. Would a TIR optic work in such a small space?
You raise the very valid point about accidental shootings. When I train people, I stress that weapon-mounted lights are not for beginners or to be used for searching or utility lighting. On duty, I always carried at least one hand-held light in addition to the one on my sidearm and practiced quite a bit using both simultaneously. The weapon light was only activated if pointing the gun was warranted. Even then, it was done in a flash-and-move fashion.
With the rifle or shotgun it's a bit different due to requiring two hands on the weapon. I prefer to bounce the light off of the floor or known safe direction, again in a flash-and-move fashion.
Sorry for the thread derail.
Once the unit arrives I can take pics and measurements for posting if any modders are interested.

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## Curt R (Jul 26, 2011)

Not enough LEOs train regularly and almost no others train at
all with that kind of setup. Most people do not realize that
under a high stress situation the mind does not have time to
think, but react to training. When you do as you described the
procedure is correct, however too many would rely on the gun
mounted light as a primary. 

If the head assembly that contains the lamp and optics are
removable, we may be able to engineer a solution. However
just measurements are not enough, but it is a starting point.
A solid optic that we use in our Night Patrol line works just fine.

Never worry about adding something to a thread that involves
safety, that is more important than flashlights.

Curt


----------



## badkarmaiii (Jul 26, 2011)

In my experience, the bigger problem than training is practice. More training is, of course, better but the training doesn't "stick" unless the newly-acquired skills are practiced both correctly and often. I always tell students that what they're learning in class is what to practice and that having done it a few times in class does not make them trained. To me, learning is how to think your way through a situation and training is establishing a new, automatic reaction to a situation. In reality, we teach students how to train themselves...

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## Stingray (Apr 1, 2012)

Just curious what you ended up doing with your upgrade. I'm looking at the LED conversions for my M6 also. I noticed there is an M6X upgrade that is a little brighter (150 vs 125) and has better waterproofing and apparently has compatibility with flip open covers and filters (not sure if the M6 upgrade does too).

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Skinah (Apr 5, 2012)

If your still wanting someone to mod your light then let me know. Although such a small compact light may not have enough room for many options if any at all. Heat is only one thing to consider, you actually have to have the room for parts that can handle more current and the optic for a bigger LED may also not fit. If Curt has a model that is mass produced and fits what you need then a custom job is going to cost more unless you do all the work yourself.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Apr 16, 2012)

Curt,
Is it possible to convert the surefire 9an commander to led? As long as it's around 140 lumen is ok with me. I would like to keep it rechargeable. 

Rafael


----------



## Sid_the_Kid (Apr 15, 2015)

Sorry for the post resurrection, but was wondering what you ended up doing to your M6? I also own one and was looking into getting an LED upgrade for it. However the Insight/Streamlight upgrades are no longer produced, or available for that matter.


----------

